# weight loss and back pain??



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

Has anyone besides me found the weight at which your back feels better? I am morbidly obese. I'll just say that right up front. Then, having said that, I have lost some weight and I just realized today that 2 days ago my back was hurting (has been hurting for a LONG time, like over a year). Chiropractic treatments, heat, ice, hot water soaks, ibuprofen, tylenol arthritis, nothing helped.

Well, as I was sitting here just now I just realized, HEY! My back is NOT hurting. Only thing I have done different is lose this weight. Now I have not lost much, actually 10 pounds, but I was at my heaviest point before I started losing the weight.

I just wonder if any of you have figured out where you, "cross the line" into pain?

Valorie


----------



## dashley (Jan 23, 2005)

I started taking an antidepressant almost a year ago, because of that I gained weight, about 30 lbs. The extra weight has caused some pain. When I lay in the same possession for longer than a few minutes I start to ache. Because of the antidepressant it is not so easy to lose the weight. I work hard to get rid of it. I walk a little over 5 miles a day and eat very healthy about 1200 cals a day and it is taking for ever to lose the weight. I am trying to get off the antidepressant at this time and that causes it's own problems, but I will not give up!! It hurts to be over weight.


----------



## suburbanite (Jul 27, 2006)

234 lbs.


----------



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

Dashley, I was on antidepressants too. Just got it figured out recently that I don't have the time to sleep. I have fibromyalgia. I don't know my calorie count for the day, but I have decided to just live with the depression. I'll just cry when no one sees me. I just can't take the antidepressants and try to function the way my life needs me to. Like tonight, or actually this morning, it is 12:30 a.m. and I am just now getting ready to head to bed and have to be up somewhere around 6 a.m. to get started working on our garden so we can get things in before we leave to go to meetings. Normally, I have to work until at least this time 5 days a week. These are my own chosen hours because of the other stuff going on but sure gets rough once in a while.

Suburbanite, I wish I were down to that. I was up :1pig: 276 I found that 265 is where the pain stops, so I'll do my best not to cross that line again, and I'm trying to work my way down now.

We'll see.


----------



## suburbanite (Jul 27, 2006)

Dunroven, you should talk to your doctor about your medication issues. Clearly s/he has you on the wrong medications.

Some antidepressants cannot safely be stopped without a tapered dose. So you need to call your doc to get the taper dose schedule before stopping them.


----------



## dashley (Jan 23, 2005)

It does take a lot of time to get off antidepressants. You should talk to your doctor. Mine put me on it because I am pre menopausal. I don't have a problem with depression. But your doctor can find an antidepressant that works real good for you. Sometimes it takes a while to find the correct medication for you. My good friend went through several different ones till she found one that helped her with all the issues with weight and such. 

It is NEVER a good idea to just stop taking antidepressants, I've been slowly coming off it for 2 months now and it will be another month or 2 before I am off it altogether. So PLEASE don't just stop.............. ok?


----------



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

Sorry, Dashley, I had already stopped them long before these posts. I won't go back on them. I don't like the lethargic feeling they give me. I am fine without them. I am just realizing I can't do it all myself and have to rely on God for my help.

My back pain is still gone although I have gained a few pounds back :grump: 

I'm going to try again next week to get started on yet another diet and see what I can do.


----------



## dashley (Jan 23, 2005)

Good for you!! Just know I am with you in this weight loss thing. I get very frustrated too............ you hang in there.

I am glad you were able to get off that stuff, I am still working on it though.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I might have gained weight from the antidepressants, but I know from experience that I am one person who will be on them for life. I just don't do well without them. Even on them (and having tried a lot of different ones to find what works for me), I have my good times, and my down times. Right now I'm in a "low-energy" phase, but I know it'll turn around pretty soon. The times I've gone off the meds (tapered), I'm fine for a while, and then I crash into a blubbering heap of emotions, especially anger. So, even when I feel good, I stay on them. For me it's as much a maintenance med as insulin is for a type I diabetic.

I do think I have less pain when I'm thinner - maybe because I'm also usually in better shape when I'm thinner. Right now I'm having back and hip pain, which would probably be gone if I'd lose 15# more. Now if I'd just do it!


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2007)

I'm morbidly obese, too. 

For me it's my heels and feet that hurt. I've lost some weight and my heels don't hurt. I've even taken up jogging and no pain. 

When I get down to my goal weight I'm going to feel NO PAIN!


----------

